# YouTube videos won't play



## bobritter

I get the following message when I try to view a YouTube video:

Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 

I've uninstalled and installed the player ( several times ) and made sure JavaScript is enabled as directed by the YouTube help page. I've seen MANY posts about this but no resolution.

It's hard to imagine that YouTube or Adobe is messed up BUT!!


----------



## itwillbreak

What type of browser are you using when trying to view the videos? IE, Firefox? Opera?

Also do you have any type of antivirus or firewall program that might be running? You could try disabling them for a minute and then attempt to view a YouTube video. If it works w/ the program disabled, you could rule out that your antivirus/firewall program may be blocking the video from playing.


----------



## bobritter

Tried Internet Exp. and Mozilla. I'll try the firewall next thanks.


----------



## Rollin_Again

I have the same problem from one of my PC's at work. The weird thing is that when I click on the link to download the latest Flash version and then clicked the back button on the browser the video would play just fine. It still won't let me click directly on the video link to play. I gave up on trying to figure it out after several weeks of trying various things.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Stimps

Same problem Here in IE7 though opera seems to work!

Adobes Flash checking site reports alls ok.
So does Java's site.

Embeded You ube Video on http://www.virtualvideomap.com/ seems to work Fine


----------



## new tech guy

Maybe try doing this in this method. STEP 1: uninstall any trace of macromedia flash.
STEP 2: run the windows installer cleanup utility: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301 
and look for any entry for flash then let it do its thing.
STEP 3: install flash and tell us how things are running. Also sounds silly but if still trouble try rebooting the system, this may just do the trick.


----------



## Stimps

I just Deleted My IE7 Cookies and Cache and youtube works fine now


----------



## Kyoshiro_Mibu

Well, I'm not a computer wiz but I had the same exact problem with mozilla firefox and would not play flash videos on youtube and other sites, it also wouldn't install flash player either. Of course I tried all the solutions that were provided on pretty much every site nothing seemed to work at all. 

I even installed the mediawrap add-on on firefox because it seemed like it could possibly help but that didn't work either in the end I came up with my own solution which worked for one reason or another after reinstalling flash player again { which still didn't work } I thought hey lets install shockwave player and see if by some odd coincidence that would solve my problem some how and to be honest it did solve my problems completely.

As I said before I'm not a computer expert nor even comparable but I do like computers and experiment with them so before you remove flashplayer and reinstall it over and over simply remove it once then reinstall it then install shockwave player and if your problem was the same as mine that might some how fix it. also i recommend installing mediawrap add-on as well. 

Hey it worked for me completely resolved my problems in a instant maybe it will work for some of you guys maybe not but since it worked for me I thought I should post this on here and maybe it would help someone. Hope it helps ^^ thanks and see ya later


----------



## zardiw

The solution is to go back to an earlier release of the JRE. Running JRE v 1.6.0 and all YouTube issues have been resolved. The LATEST release of Java IS the PROBLEM!!!..................z


----------



## new tech guy

zardiw said:


> The solution is to go back to an earlier release of the JRE. Running JRE v 1.6.0 and all YouTube issues have been resolved. The LATEST release of Java IS the PROBLEM!!!..................z


Not a good idea. the new versions of java have security issues fixed. DO NOT go back to a version that old.


----------

